# Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum 8.25 seconds at Thailand Open 2009



## 04mucklowd (May 3, 2009)

What a crazy time
I found this out just by luck really


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 3, 2009)

I don't think it's worth making a thread for this...


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 3, 2009)

I was expecting at least a video or something. So this thread is just to inform us of the time?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 3, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I was expecting at least a video or something. So this thread is just to inform us of the time?



pritty much

u have no idea how borred I am


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 3, 2009)

But you don't have the time to spell correctly?

Anyway, Yu doesn't have the Asian record anymore


----------



## anderson26 (May 3, 2009)

Uh Kittikorn?


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> I don't think it's worth making a thread for this...



Why not? This is a very impressive time. It's crazy to see the times being taken from the Japanese!

If you look here you can see how the Japanese have dominated of recent times. But now, if you look here you can see how they only have half of the records left! (No I didn't actually count, that is just a rough guess).


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's worth making a thread for this...
> ...



lol as much as i like the japanese
i am happy they dont now have everything
like WW2 really


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> lol as much as i like the japanese
> i am happy they dont now have everything
> *like WW2 really*



hahahahahahaha.


----------



## happa95 (May 3, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



:O I'm japanese.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

1.) Awesome time.
2.) Awesome name.


----------



## Sa967St (May 3, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > lol as much as i like the japanese
> ...


hey me too


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2009)




----------



## waffle=ijm (May 4, 2009)

thanks for that pokey


----------



## hr.mohr (May 4, 2009)

Man that thumbnail looks wicked! Superman style


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2009)

Awesome! Cool reaction! He didn't know what to do with himself


----------



## Ron (May 5, 2009)

Sub 10 times, per person:
Erik Akkersdijk	8
Edouard Chambon	5
Harris Chan	4
Milán Baticz	3
Tomasz Zolnowski	3
Yu Nakajima	3
Yumu Tabuchi	3
Eric Limeback	2
Rowe Hessler	2
Adam Polkowski	1
Benjamin Sintes	1
Durben Joun Virtucio	1
Jean Pons	1
Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum	1
Kouetsu Ando	1
Mitsuki Gunji	1
Phil Thomas	1
Ron van Bruchem	1
Stefan Pochmann	1
Thibaut Jacquinot	1
Yohei Oka	1

Sub 10 times, per country:
Japan	9
Netherlands	9
France	8
Canada	6
Poland	4
Hungary	3
USA	3
Germany	1
Philippines	1
Thailand	1

Sub 10 times, per year:
2007	7
2008	26
2009	12


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2009)

Ron said:


> Erik Akkersdijk	8
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Heh.


----------



## Neroflux (May 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Erik Akkersdijk	8
> ...



yeah, but the ratio of the no. of competitions to the no. of sub 10s...


----------



## Pao056 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## MTGjumper (May 5, 2009)

Heh, in the first picture it looks like he's doing an awesome freeze


----------



## irontwig (May 5, 2009)

Ron said:


> Sub 10 times



Anyone know which (if any) were non-lucky?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2009)

anyone else notice that they have their own stackmat displays?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 5, 2009)

they looked quite weird ive never seen them before


----------



## abc8895abc (May 6, 2009)

You can see webbord rubikof thailand at http://www.thailandcube.com/forum/:D


----------



## Gparker (May 6, 2009)

now its time for lucas and his amazing skills to retrack the solve 


amazing time.


----------

